# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Ajo qe po ndodh, eshte...apokalipsi shpirteror!

## Astrit Kosturi

APOKALIPSI, TASHME KA MBERRITUR !

     Më llogarisni tek të çmendurit në dashçi, por ai mbrriti. Mos jemi mësuar të presim gurë nga qielli, apo vullkane? Tërmete, përmbytje, uri e etje? Apo epidemi e luftra me kalorës e skafandra? Nëse kemi kuptuar botën e shpirtit, apokalipsi ka ndodhur. Kjo botë është përmbysur, shpirti ka rënë kokëposhtë. Dhe kur të kemi kuptuar këtë, kemi prekur edhe epideminë, edhe luftën me arsenalin e armëve të koduara me emrin PAQE. Dhe kështu me radhë, kemi ndjerë etjen dhe urinë, paqen si luftë, të gjitha pjella të apokalipsit.
Në horizontin e mëngjesit, agu me vegimet e tij përshfaqi shekullin e veshur me rroba të reja. Shekullin e pispillosur e të krekosur, duke zgjatur buzëqeshje bonaçoje, si ato gjuhët e flakëta të zjarrit. Dhe megjithatë, mjafton të mprehësh pak intuitën e do ndjesh, tek kërcasin trarët e krimbur dhe, do të shohësh tek mënjanohen kolonat e tij të molepsura, të sajuara nga vetë njerëzimi. Dhe përsëri, mendja e këtij njeriu të sotëm, e ka të pamundur ti rrok sinjalet, që vijnë nga humbëtirat kozmike, si sinjale të një rreziku të largët 
Sa e sa shekuj-bandillë të tillë, kanë kaluar e janë hequr zvarrë në këta qiej, ku ndjehen vetëm sinjale të një syri gjigand blu, për të mbërritur këtu, në këtë çast!... Në çastin e kësaj gërvime, që bën pena ime në letrën e bardhë, dhe unë si një zog i shushatur
Tashmë jemi takuar, për të bërë një copë udhë së bashku, në këto shtigje të misterit! Me rrugë dhe ura të prishura, të shqepura e të rrezikshme. Të përpiqemi ti ndreqim për të kaluar, apo na duhet të kalojmë matanë pa humbur kohë, siç na jehojnë në veshët tanë, shpirtërat e të parëve?!
Të dy! Unë dhe ti shekulli im, të munduar nga rruga e gjatë! Arrite ti, kaq i dërrmuar e kaq i zgërrlaqur, apo unë mbërrita te ti, në vargun e cikleve biologjike. Supozojmë, se kjo ka pak rëndësi
Vërtet, si kalimtarë të rastit, si krijesa të verbëra të instiktit, por me një mision të caktuar në këtë planet
A keni vënë re, që dikush rrëzohet në shkallën e fundit të pallatit dhe pa shkelur ende tokën, bie përmbys e vdes tëk-fët, pa asnjë mundësi kohe për ndihmë!?
 Dhe në raste të tjera bie nga grataçela, madje edhe nga avioni dhe mbijeton.
E pra, ky është misioni!
Si për çudi, njerëzia e këtij planeti e di mirë dhe e ndjen cakun e fundit që kërkon të prekë lëvizja marramendëse Një lëvizje e lodhur, e thinjur dhe e pafuqi, që i ngjan ventilatorit, të cilit i është shkëputur burimi i energjisë kohë më parë dhe që tani ai xhiron ashtu kot, si për inerci. Dhe koha vetë, ndihet ashtu si të ishte në caqet e fundit  Dhe përsëri planeti vazhdon ritualin e vet Dielli si çapkën i dashuruar, tokës tonë i ka vënë kurorë e unazë Me tokën tone, Ai, marrëzisht është dashuruar! E kemi parë tek e afron, tek e nduk e përsëri e largon si të lozin gëzueshëm të dy së toku. Dhe toka lozonjare hera-herës humbet në kofshët e zjarrta të tij, nduket e bëhet një dorë, përkëdhelet, fërkohet e zjarrmohet derisa harliset në epshet pjellore të gjithçkaje. Pastaj përsëri largohet e kundron me dashuri, me buzëqeshje gjethesh në fluturim, dhe pasi e ka krehur mirë e mirë pyllin i le drurët, të qethur si ushtarët. Pastaj, si pa e kuptuar hedh krahëve mantelin e bardhë siç bën bukuroshja e sapo dalë nga dushi. Gjithçka mbulohet me dëborë dhe prap, dielli nxjerr kokën, si të çelë një lule e madhe, mbi këtë bardhësi mistike. 
 Besoj, se edhe syrit tuaj nuk i ka shpëtuar anomalia me stinët. Një farë përzierje, që më shumë se sa e tillë, të duket si një kafshim që i bëjnë njëra-tjetrës Është ngadalësia si një udhë e gjatë drejt prehjes, apo ndonjë zhvendosje boshti, e universit, i parë si një i tërë? Me siguri, diçka po ndodh me të tërën, përderisa pjesët nuk gjejnë më rehat Apo janë elementët e saj, të rrebeluar, duke dalë kështu nga rregulli universal?! Diçka nuk po shkon mirë as në qiell, as në tokë, bile as në Had, prej nga vijnë zërat misteriozë e të frikshëm të vdekjes. Manushaqja përsëri pret atje, e strukur në ferrat që të këputet nga doçkat e fëmijëve, por ajo ska më erën që kundërmonte dikur. Thyerja e degës së cëndelit nuk përhap më aromë kënaqësie.
Të mos na mbetet qejfi, por pleqtë e sotëm nuk e kanë më hijeshinë e atyre, të qëmotit. Burrat janë bërë gra dhe gratë prej kauçuku ngjajnë. Burrat, kërkojnë tango e bikini firmato, sepse duan të konkurojnë gratë!?
Oh, sa më mundon e më mbush me mall kur kujtoj pleqtë e konakut. Dhe ne,  njomëzakët e atëhershëm, dëgjonim e mbanim vesh. Edhe pse prej vitesh janë tretur, më shfaqet fytyra ëngjëllore e tyre dhe mesazhet që na lanë. Çfarë thanë ata dhe nuk na doli? Ku vanë ato mesazhe njerëzore, të sakrificës së tyre dhe përvojës së mundimshme? Për të gjitha këto që na lanë, shitën gjithçka kishin, shitën edhe pasurinë Pra, u sakrifikuan breza të tërë! Ndërsa neve, na ka mbetur të rrojmë, duke shitur burrërinë e tyre.  
Ku vanë vallë, ata pleq hyjnorë, engjëllorë e ajo mençuri?...                        
Vajtën atje ku ishin më përpara se sa të lindnin e të shfaqeshin në këtë botë.?!  Kështu, që drejt rrugës për te e natyrshmja, te gjendja para lindjes, drejt këtij fataliteti jemi të gjithë. Në këtë mënyrë bëhemi koshientë, që jeta është një gjendje mendore. Nga përdorimi deri në shtrydhje i mendjes, parandjenjës dhe intuitës, tentojmë të arrijmë tek një dimesion i ri. Arrijmë të cekim dimensionin e ekzistencës pa kufi...

----------


## mondishall

Meditim interesant filozofik, disi kontradiktor mes optimizmit dhe fatalizmit, cka deshmon ndervartesine e gjendjes shpirterore nga realiteti po kontradiktor i jetes dhe anasjelltas. Sado qe mundohet te pavaresohet, te mbivendoset mbi perkohshmerine e ekzistences koshienca dhe subkoshienca, nepermjet shtrydhjes, ajo s'mund te tejkaloje dot hapesiren kufizuese te realitetit material. Apokalipsi shpirteror eshte i pandare nga apokalipsi material dhe determinojne njeri-tjetrin me oshilacione te tilla, qe e bejne mendjen njerezore te coroditet dhe rende drejt absolutizimit te njeanshem.

----------


## Zombi

I bashkangjitem klithjes tuaj. Ka kohe qe shoh vetem trupa tek enden larte e poshte. Pa jete, pa qellim, pa shpirt. 

Mbeta e kenaqur qe syte e mi nuk jane te vetem!

...

----------


## Astrit Kosturi

> I bashkangjitem klithjes tuaj. Ka kohe qe shoh vetem trupa tek enden larte e poshte. Pa jete, pa qellim, pa shpirt. 
> Mbeta e kenaqur qe syte e mi nuk jane te vetem!
> ...



           Ne syte tane, duket shpirti i pervuajtur!

 Duke te falenderuar per vemendjen qe tregoni, dua t'u them se duke provuar nje varferi ekstreme dhe nje pasurim te mjaftueshem material, kam vene re, se ajo qe nevojitet ne raste te tilla eshte harmonia e binomit trup shpirt. Tek te gjithe, besoj se duhet nje kujdes me i madh qe trupi dhe shpirti te ecin sup me sup.
Perzemersisht!

----------


## Artson

*Do tregoj nje ngjarje te merzitshme me rojen ketu tek puna ime. Nje burre rreth te 60-ave, ka punuar mbi 20-vjet ne sigurim dhe ka patrulluar ne kufirin shqiptaro - shqiptaro-grek. 

Roja tjeter i pasdites, eshte nje mesoburre, qe prej kohesh eshte anetar i lidhjes se shkrimtareve me mbi 10 botime te tijat. Intelektual dhe njeri mendjehapur.

Keta burra kaq te nderuar, jo me pak se para disa ditesh, na kishin vjedhur kutite e kafese !!!

Mendoj eshte vertete koha qe po prish moralin, po prish vlerat njerezore.

Mbinjeriu simbol me te cilin u rrita, eshte transformuar ne nje specie ne zhdukje, qe i vjen turp te shfaqet, sepse sot te kesh bese duket horizontngushtesi, po ashtu sjellje naive si ideali i rrezuar i heroit.
Te jesh mikprites perkthehet ne inferioritet.

Te jesh i urte dhe i qete perkthehet ne humbes te madh.

Te respektosh tjetrin apo mendimin ndryshe perkthehet ne dobesi.

Te jesh i sinqerte perkthehet padituri...

Te jesh korrekt perkthehet vetmi...

Ku ti gjejme vlerat, ku shkuan vlerat ? Ku shkuan burrat me mustaqe, ku shkoi fjala qe nuk thyhet, ku shkoi burreria, serioziteti, pergjegjesia ???

Ku shkoi MBINJERIU ?

Astrit respekte ! Duket vertete sikur ndjenjat e tua perdorin kalem.*

----------


## Astrit Kosturi

> *Do tregoj nje ngjarje te merzitshme me rojen ketu tek puna ime. Nje burre rreth te 60-ave, ka punuar mbi 20-vjet ne sigurim dhe ka patrulluar ne kufirin shqiptaro - shqiptaro-grek. 
> Roja tjeter i pasdites, eshte nje mesoburre, qe prej kohesh eshte anetar i lidhjes se shkrimtareve me mbi 10 botime te tijat. Intelektual dhe njeri mendjehapur.
> Keta burra kaq te nderuar, jo me pak se para disa ditesh, na kishin vjedhur kutite e kafese !!!
> Mendoj eshte vertete koha qe po prish moralin, po prish vlerat njerezore.
> Mbinjeriu simbol me te cilin u rrita, eshte transformuar ne nje specie ne zhdukje, qe i vjen turp te shfaqet, sepse sot te kesh bese duket horizontngushtesi, po ashtu sjellje naive si ideali i rrezuar i heroit.
> Te jesh mikprites perkthehet ne inferioritet.
> Te jesh i urte dhe i qete perkthehet ne humbes te madh.
> Te respektosh tjetrin apo mendimin ndryshe perkthehet ne dobesi.
> Te jesh i sinqerte perkthehet padituri...
> ...




     Ne keto kohe, kur eshte lartesuar mekati dhe jane shkelur vlerat, ndjehemi sinqerisht te dhunuar edhe psikologjikisht. Në gjithe keto vite, me nje liri darviniane, patem mundesine  per te treguar fytyren e vertete te njeriut. Dhe koha, ngadale ngadale, po i nxjerr bezhdilet, ne ane te detit te kesaj dhimbjeje te madhe si jashteqitje. 
Lum kush mbeti, jashte ketij pislleku! Dhe jane shume te tille, te mrekullueshem, por qe per momentin fjala, ne buzet e tyre nuk merr vlere.

Perzemersisht te pershendes!

----------


## bombona

''apokalips''po nje fjal e goditur per kete periull te njerzimit.apokalips nje fjal qe vjen me dy presa,ku eshte e keqja dhe e mira ku eshte meditimi dhe veprimi,erresira dhe drita.jeta eshte ne degratim dhe per kete jemi te vetedishem.per kete eshte deshmuar qe me kohe qe ne librat e shenjte etj... ato qe ne shohim jan thjesht prova te asaj qe eshte thene dhe deshmi e asaj qe do ndodh.
astrit ishte nje pershkrim shum i bukur urime,nuk ka dyshim qe jeni nje njohes i mir i letersis dhe gjuhes shqipe

----------


## laguna blu

> Ne syte tane, duket shpirti i pervuajtur!
> 
>  Duke te falenderuar per vemendjen qe tregoni, dua t'u them se duke provuar nje varferi ekstreme dhe nje pasurim te mjaftueshem material, kam vene re, se ajo qe nevojitet ne raste te tilla eshte harmonia e binomit trup shpirt. Tek te gjithe, besoj se duhet nje kujdes me i madh qe trupi dhe shpirti te ecin sup me sup.
> Perzemersisht!


I dashur Astrit
"corpo, anima e spirito" mbase padrejtësisht është hequr nga trinomi për shkak të sinonimeve "anima" e "spirito" por që nuk janë e njëjta gjë.
Nëse për trupin pajtohemi që është ana jonë materiale, "anima" është psika, është "Uni" i njeriut apo trupi dinamik apo ai yjor që na braktisë në momentin e vdekjes. Ndërkaq spirito është vetë jeta. Kjo përputhet edhe me shpjegimet e alkimistëve që thonë se në themelet e egistencës sonë janë tri elemente: kripa, squfuri dhe zhiva.
Po e parafrazoj nga kujtesa ime një libër të kësaj natyre për të thënë se binomi është trinom.
Rrofsh me ato që na ke sjellë deri tani në Forum.
Me respekt, i Juaji
Laguna blu

----------


## Astrit Kosturi

*Ajo qe po ndodh, eshte...apokalipsi shpirteror!*
*(Per miqte e mi!)*
Më llogarisni tek të çmendurit në dashçi, por ai mbrriti. Mos jemi mësuar të presim gurë nga qielli, apo vullkane? Tërmete, përmbytje, uri e etje? Apo epidemi e luftra me kalorës e skafandra? Nëse kemi kuptuar botën e shpirtit, apokalipsi ka ndodhur. Kjo botë është përmbysur, shpirti ka rënë kokëposhtë. Dhe kur të kemi kuptuar këtë, kemi prekur edhe epideminë, edhe luftën me arsenalin e armëve të koduara me emrin “PAQE”. Dhe kështu me radhë, kemi ndjerë etjen dhe urinë, paqen si luftë, të gjitha pjella të apokalipsit.
Në horizontin e mëngjesit, agu me vegimet e tij përshfaqi shekullin e veshur me rroba të reja. Shekullin e pispillosur e të krekosur, duke zgjatur buzëqeshje bonaçoje, si ato gjuhët e flakëta të zjarrit. Dhe… megjithatë, mjafton të mprehësh pak intuitën e do ndjesh, tek kërcasin trarët e krimbur dhe, do të shohësh tek mënjanohen kolonat e tij të molepsura, të sajuara nga vetë njerëzimi. Dhe përsëri, mendja e këtij njeriu të sotëm, e ka të pamundur t’i rrok sinjalet, që vijnë nga humbëtirat kozmike, si sinjale të një rreziku të largët…
Sa e sa shekuj-bandillë të tillë, kanë kaluar e janë hequr zvarrë në këta qiej, ku ndjehen vetëm sinjale të një syri gjigand blu, për të mbërritur këtu, në këtë çast!... Në çastin e kësaj gërvime, që bën pena ime në letrën e bardhë, dhe… unë si një zog i shushatur…
Tashmë jemi takuar, për të bërë një copë udhë së bashku, në këto shtigje të misterit…! Me rrugë dhe ura të prishura, të shqepura e të rrezikshme. Të përpiqemi t’i ndreqim për të kaluar, apo na duhet të kalojmë matanë pa humbur kohë, siç na jehojnë në veshët tanë, shpirtërat e të parëve…?!
Të dy…! Unë dhe ti shekulli im, të munduar nga rruga e gjatë! Arrite ti, kaq i dërrmuar e kaq i zgërrlaqur, apo unë mbërrita te ti, në vargun e cikleve biologjike. Supozojmë, se kjo ka pak rëndësi…
Vërtet, si kalimtarë të rastit, si krijesa të verbëra të instiktit, por me një mision të caktuar në këtë planet…
A keni vënë re, që dikush rrëzohet në shkallën e fundit të pallatit dhe pa shkelur ende tokën, bie përmbys e vdes tëk-fët, pa asnjë mundësi kohe për ndihmë!?
… Dhe në raste të tjera bie nga grataçela, madje edhe nga avioni dhe mbijeton.
E pra, ky është misioni…!
Si për çudi, njerëzia e këtij planeti e di mirë dhe e ndjen cakun e fundit që kërkon të prekë lëvizja marramendëse… Një lëvizje e lodhur, e thinjur dhe e pafuqi, që i ngjan ventilatorit, të cilit i është shkëputur burimi i energjisë kohë më parë dhe… që tani ai xhiron ashtu kot, si për inerci. Dhe koha vetë, ndihet ashtu si të ishte në caqet e fundit … Dhe përsëri planeti vazhdon ritualin e vet… Dielli si çapkën i dashuruar, tokës tonë i ka vënë kurorë e unazë… Me tokën tone, Ai, marrëzisht është dashuruar! E kemi parë tek e afron, tek e nduk e përsëri e largon si të lozin gëzueshëm të dy së toku. Dhe toka lozonjare hera-herës humbet në kofshët e zjarrta të tij, nduket e bëhet një dorë, përkëdhelet, fërkohet e zjarrmohet derisa harliset në epshet pjellore të gjithçkaje. Pastaj përsëri largohet e kundron me dashuri, me buzëqeshje gjethesh në fluturim, dhe pasi e ka krehur mirë e mirë pyllin i le drurët, të qethur si ushtarët. Pastaj, si pa e kuptuar hedh krahëve mantelin e bardhë siç bën bukuroshja e sapo dalë nga dushi. Gjithçka mbulohet me dëborë dhe prap, dielli nxjerr kokën, si të çelë një lule e madhe, mbi këtë bardhësi mistike.
… Besoj, se edhe syrit tuaj nuk i ka shpëtuar anomalia me stinët. Një farë përzierje, që më shumë se sa e tillë, të duket si një kafshim që i bëjnë njëra-tjetrës… Është ngadalësia… si një udhë e gjatë drejt prehjes, apo ndonjë zhvendosje boshti, e universit, i parë si një i tërë? Me siguri, diçka po ndodh me të tërën, përderisa pjesët nuk gjejnë më rehat… Apo janë elementët e saj, të rrebeluar, duke dalë kështu nga rregulli universal…?! Diçka nuk po shkon mirë as në qiell, as në tokë, bile as në Had, prej nga vijnë zërat misteriozë e të frikshëm të vdekjes. Manushaqja përsëri pret atje, e strukur në ferrat… që të këputet nga doçkat e fëmijëve, por ajo s’ka më erën që kundërmonte dikur. Thyerja e degës së cëndelit… nuk përhap më aromë kënaqësie.
Të mos na mbetet qejfi, por pleqtë e sotëm nuk e kanë më hijeshinë e atyre, të qëmotit. Burrat janë bërë gra dhe gratë prej kauçuku ngjajnë. Burrat, kërkojnë tango e bikini firmato, sepse duan të konkurojnë gratë…!?
Oh, sa më mundon e më mbush me mall… kur kujtoj pleqtë e konakut. Dhe ne, njomëzakët e atëhershëm, dëgjonim e mbanim vesh. Edhe pse prej vitesh janë tretur, më shfaqet fytyra ëngjëllore e tyre dhe mesazhet që na lanë. Çfarë thanë ata dhe nuk na doli? Ku vanë ato mesazhe njerëzore, të sakrificës së tyre dhe përvojës së mundimshme? Për të gjitha këto që na lanë, shitën gjithçka kishin, shitën edhe pasurinë… Pra, u sakrifikuan breza të tërë…! Ndërsa neve, na ka mbetur të rrojmë, duke shitur burrërinë e tyre.
Ku vanë vallë, ata pleq hyjnorë, engjëllorë e ajo mençuri?...
Vajtën atje… ku ishin më përpara se sa të lindnin e të shfaqeshin në këtë botë.?! Kështu, që drejt rrugës për te e natyrshmja, te gjendja para lindjes, drejt këtij fataliteti jemi të gjithë.* Në këtë mënyrë bëhemi koshientë, që jeta është një gjendje mendore. Nga përdorimi deri në shtrydhje i mendjes, parandjenjës dhe intuitës, tentojmë të arrijmë tek një dimesion i ri. Arrijmë të cekim dimensionin e* ekzistencës pa kufi...

----------


## projekti21_dk

I nderuar Astro,
Besoj të kesh shkruar për apokalipsin autokton. Nëse është e vërtetë kjo që po thua, dhe nuk dyshoj, unë këtë apokalips e kam hetuar prej vitesh ndaj jam shprehur haptazi: *Na duhet një emancipim gjithëpopullor* që të kemi një apokalips më të zbutur.
Nuk po zgjatem më shumë se kjo temë vërtet më lodh shumë, për të mos thënë më dërmon fare.
Kështu shprehet shiprti i të një dërmuari që ka përjetuar 1000 mynxyra.

----------


## Astrit Kosturi

> I nderuar Astro,
> Besoj të kesh shkruar për apokalipsin autokton. Nëse është e vërtetë kjo që po thua, dhe nuk dyshoj, unë këtë apokalips e kam hetuar prej vitesh ndaj jam shprehur haptazi: *Na duhet një emancipim gjithëpopullor* që të kemi një apokalips më të zbutur.
> Nuk po zgjatem më shumë se kjo temë vërtet më lodh shumë, për të mos thënë më dërmon fare.
> Kështu shprehet shiprti i të një dërmuari që ka përjetuar 1000 mynxyra.


*I nderuar Adem Gashi,* te falenderoj per vemendjen e treguar ndaj shkrimeve te mia!
Ke perjetuar vuajtje pa fund, sepse je shqiptar i vertete, je njeri që nuk mundesh te pajtohesh me padrejtesine.
*Me respekt te veçante per Ju!*

----------


## sulioti

Edhe une jam dakort se ajo qe po ndodh eshte nje apokalips i vertet shpirteror, dhe nuk ka se si te ndodhin ndryshe, per vete faktin se Nibiru po afron dhe bashke me te dhe forca e tij qe e ben token te dridhet dhe gjithashtu ne qe jemi siper saj.

Kete gje smund ta kuptoj cdo njeri, kete e kuptojn vetem njeres qe punojn shume me trurin e tyre, duke i bere pyetje  dhe duke marre nje pergjigje perems llogjikes se tij .Ka me shuem se dhjet vjet qe e verej kete fenoemn anormal, po e shihja dhe e ndjeja se dicka po ndryshonte me mua dhe njerzit e tjere perreth meje, te gjith njerzit nga dita ne dit po beheshin me te pesionuar dhe une po mundohesha te gjija burimin e ketij presioni,(stresi) qe kishte pushtuar cdo cep e qoshe.Dhe te gjith kesaj rremuje ia gjeta pergjigjen vetem ateher kure lexova per her te pare temen e hapur nga DARIUS,dhe qe flet per plantetin e 12 dhe rracen  qe banon ne kete ^planet.Nese e lexoni me vemendje aty do te gjeni te verteten absolute(sipas mendimit tim)dhe aty shpjegohet se si ky planet na viziton cdo 3600 vjet( na afrohet shum) dhe kure, ky arrin kaq afer, eshte krejt normale ti bej presion tokes, me forcen e tij pre gjigandi,cfar perkthehet dhe shume presion, dhe ky presion midis planatesh , nuk ka se si te na  lej jashte loje ne, te cilet jemi pjes e tyre, dmth nga presioni i larte qe krijohet ne kete periudhe njerzit jan ne presion te lart, dhe nuk, ka vend per te fshehur hipokrizin e tyre dhe cdo gje del ne shesh per vete faktin se askush se ka me qetesin te mendoj me ane te llogjikes(te cilen e ka humbur shume koh me par)dhe gjithcka del ne shesh, dhe kjo mund te quhet dhe ndryshe nje lloj parapagimi i mekateve qe secili ka ber ne jeten e tij,dhe i vuan ato deri ne diten  eeeeeeeee Apokalipsit totoal.SE CFARE DO NDODHIN ME PAS SE DI ME SAKTESI,POR MA DO MENDJA SE NJERZIMI NUK DO JET ME AI QE ESHTE SOT,GJITHCKA DO NDRYSHOJ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## Agim Metbala

*I nderuar e lartë i vlerësuar nga ana ime z. Astrit Kosturi,
Pas shuë ngarkesave ditore, hyra të lexoj ndonjë poezi të lehtë, por më tërhoqi titulli dhe emri i Juaj...
Thjesht, më keni mpirë, më keni fascionuar, më keni mahnit,  më keni dhënë forcë..(për ku me dijtë të satën herë me shkrime të shumta në shumë tema), me mendimet e Juaja filozofike shumë të qarta, guximin ekstrem në ballafaqim me realitetin sa do që ai është i hidhur apo i tillë si është...
Këtë e bëjnë vetëm ata që kanë guximin, vetëm ata që e pranojnë realitetin, vetëm ata që nuk frikësohen nga të "gjallët e vdekur"...
Do jap komente në vazhdim - frikësohem se sonte jam me emocione...
Përqafime Astrit!*

----------


## Astrit Kosturi

> Edhe une jam dakort se ajo qe po ndodh eshte nje apokalips i vertet shpirteror, dhe nuk ka se si te ndodhin ndryshe, per vete faktin se Nibiru po afron dhe bashke me te dhe forca e tij qe e ben token te dridhet dhe gjithashtu ne qe jemi siper saj.
> 
> Kete gje smund ta kuptoj cdo njeri, kete e kuptojn vetem njeres qe punojn shume me trurin e tyre, duke i bere pyetje  dhe duke marre nje pergjigje perems llogjikes se tij .Ka me shuem se dhjet vjet qe e verej kete fenoemn anormal, po e shihja dhe e ndjeja se dicka po ndryshonte me mua dhe njerzit e tjere perreth meje, te gjith njerzit nga dita ne dit po beheshin me te pesionuar dhe une po mundohesha te gjija burimin e ketij presioni,(stresi) qe kishte pushtuar cdo cep e qoshe.Dhe te gjith kesaj rremuje ia gjeta pergjigjen vetem ateher kure lexova per her te pare temen e hapur nga DARIUS,dhe qe flet per plantetin e 12 dhe rracen  qe banon ne kete ^planet.Nese e lexoni me vemendje aty do te gjeni te verteten absolute(sipas mendimit tim)dhe aty shpjegohet se si ky planet na viziton cdo 3600 vjet( na afrohet shum) dhe kure, ky arrin kaq afer, eshte krejt normale ti bej presion tokes, me forcen e tij pre gjigandi,cfar perkthehet dhe shume presion, dhe ky presion midis planatesh , nuk ka se si te na  lej jashte loje ne, te cilet jemi pjes e tyre, dmth nga presioni i larte qe krijohet ne kete periudhe njerzit jan ne presion te lart, dhe nuk, ka vend per te fshehur hipokrizin e tyre dhe cdo gje del ne shesh per vete faktin se askush se ka me qetesin te mendoj me ane te llogjikes(te cilen e ka humbur shume koh me par)dhe gjithcka del ne shesh, dhe kjo mund te quhet dhe ndryshe nje lloj parapagimi i mekateve qe secili ka ber ne jeten e tij,dhe i vuan ato deri ne diten  eeeeeeeee Apokalipsit totoal.SE CFARE DO NDODHIN ME PAS SE DI ME SAKTESI,POR MA DO MENDJA SE NJERZIMI NUK DO JET ME AI QE ESHTE SOT,GJITHCKA DO NDRYSHOJ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


*I dashur Suliot!* 
Me kenaqe ! Thjeshte e qarte, m'u shfaq i deleguari "planeti gjigand", që rralle e permalle, por kur vjen, leviz gjithçka nga vendi, edhe trutë tona, bile keto i ben të vlojne si në tenxhere me presion.
Keto jane forca madhore, kane ciklin dhe "rrugen" e vet dhe shoqerise njerezore tashme me shkence te zhvilluar, që i merr sinjalet që nga humbetirat më të largeta, i mbetet të marre masa aq sa jane mundesite.

*Realisht, njerezimi dhe veçanerisht "baballaret e tij" me papergjegjshmerine dhe mekanizmat djallezore, na e kane veshtersuar jeten më shume se zoti ...!*

----------


## Astrit Kosturi

> *I nderuar e lartë i vlerësuar nga ana ime z. Astrit Kosturi,
> Pas shuë ngarkesave ditore, hyra të lexoj ndonjë poezi të lehtë, por më tërhoqi titulli dhe emri i Juaj...
> Thjesht, më keni mpirë, më keni fascionuar, më keni mahnit,  më keni dhënë forcë..(për ku me dijtë të satën herë me shkrime të shumta në shumë tema), me mendimet e Juaja filozofike shumë të qarta, guximin ekstrem në ballafaqim me realitetin sa do që ai është i hidhur apo i tillë si është...
> Këtë e bëjnë vetëm ata që kanë guximin, vetëm ata që e pranojnë realitetin, vetëm ata që nuk frikësohen nga të "gjallët e vdekur"...
> Do jap komente në vazhdim - frikësohem se sonte jam me emocione...
> Përqafime Astrit!*


*Komunikimi me ju z. Agim Metbala, eshte privilegj per mua!*

Ka shume intelektualë, edhe shkrimtarë, që dashurohen marrezisht me dhunuesin dhe kamxhikun që godet pa meshire kurrize njerezish. E rendesishme  per ta, eshte të trokasin gotat dhe të ngrejne dolli per "te pagabueshmit" tane, per ata që kemi larte e mbi krye, per ata që dine vetem të hedhin rrufete mbi te tjeret...
*Sinqerisht, ndjehem "borxhli" ndaj jush, më mire me thene teper mirenjohes, teksa më inkurajoni e më jepni kurajo e guxim, në kete rruge te ngushte e në kete udhetim të mundimshem.* Unë, nuk jam më i miri dhe e di që nuk mundem ta skalis fjalen më shume se kaq, por jeta më ka çuar shpesh, atje ku eshte dhimbja, vuajtja duke me bere te ndjehem i goditur dhe i pervuajtur me teper se vuajtja. 
*Siç duket, disa prej nesh, zoti na ka çuar në keto shtigje te ferrit, per te pare e ndjere dhe... më pas per t'u treguar te tjereve dhe per të dhene alarmin, se shoqeria po kalon pragvetevrasjen.
Shume respekt!
*

----------

